# A little help with the 2014 bows



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Look at Bowtech Carbon Knight
IBO = 330
80% letoff
Brace = 7"
Minimum Draw length = 26.5" (are you at least 5' 7" tall?
weight = 3.2 lbs

Or try the Bowtech Heartbreaker
IBO = 310
Brace = 7"
80% letoff
Minimum Draw length = 22.5" 
weight = 3.7 lbs 

Or Try the bow that will please EVERYONE!!

Diamond Infinite Edge
IBO = 310
Brace = 7"
Minimum Draw length = 13"-30"
Adjustable draw weight from 5-70 LBS
weight = 3.1 lbs
350.00 brand new!
It's the very best deal on the market...hands down.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

Wait and see what Mathews comes out with(should be soon). I have a Jewel and think it's fantastic.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi there first of all thank you for your input but I am looking to buy a 2014 bow, also I had said my draw length is 24" so there is no way I could shoot the carbon knight. It's funny I would have bought that but with my short draw length it's next to impossible to get a high end bow.

It seems that hoyt has done well making their minimum draw length 24"

I am looking to get a more of a top end bow (if possible) the infinitive edge is just like buying another diamond rock to me. It isn't high end it is good for beginners. My budget is €1000.

The heartbreaker is nice but I don't think they will have a left handed 24" bow next year.



threetoe said:


> Look at Bowtech Carbon Knight
> IBO = 330
> 80% letoff
> Brace = 7"
> ...


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I had heard that they do not have much from a pro staff member, but I will keep my options open 



Lhoug said:


> Wait and see what Mathews comes out with(should be soon). I have a Jewel and think it's fantastic.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Come on ladies!


----------



## mtnmutt (Apr 4, 2010)

This caught my eye because of the specs for my short DL (24DL). I shoot a 400 grain arrow, so I lose a lot of fps.
Elite Archery Spirit 
http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2014/spirit
Axle-Axle 31 7/8” +/- .125”
Brace 7” +/- .125”
String 52 3/8”
Cable 36 1/4”
Centershot 3/4”-13/16”
Mass Wt 3.9 lbs.

300 grain arrow @60#
#9 – 24” 264-267 fps

I heard that they will not be available until December.

Perhaps also consider the Strother Hope.

Unfortunately, I am no longer in the market for a backup bow, so I stopped looking.

Good Luck in your quest.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

That not bad either!




mtnmutt said:


> This caught my eye because of the specs for my short DL (24DL). I shoot a 400 grain arrow, so I lose a lot of fps.
> Elite Archery Spirit
> http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2014/spirit
> Axle-Axle 31 7/8” +/- .125”
> ...


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm really hoping our local Elite dealer stocks a Spirit to test. I've never had the opportunity to shoot an Elite, but want to so bad!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I know these are not new for 2014 bows, but I shot a Mathews Chill last weekend and was very impressed with it. It looks like it would be available in your draw-
Brace Height 7” 
Draw Weight 50-70 lbs 
Bow Weight 3.90 approximate 
Let-off 80% 
Draw Lengths 23-30” 
Half Sizes 23.5-29.5” 
String/Cable String: 60 3/4" | Cable: 28 1/8" 
Riser Length 23.50” 
Cams Dyad Cam 
IBO Rating up to 333 fps 
Axle-to-Axle 30.5” 

The Jewel is another great shooting bow that is available in your draw. 
IBO Rating 325 FPS at 29” /60 lb. 
Axle-to-Axle 28” 
Brace Height 6 3/8” 
Draw Weight 40, 45, 50, 55, 60 lbs 
Bow Weight 3.60 lbs** 
Let-off 80% 
Draw Lengths 22" - 29" 
Half Sizes 22.5" - 28.5" 
String/Cable String: 83 1/4" | Cable: 30 3/4" 
Cams Perimeter Weighted Jewel Cam 


It looks like if you want to stick with bowtech, then the heartbreaker or carbon rose are your only options for now. It is interesting to compare the specs on those two bows and the heartbreaker is 7in BH and IBO's at 305 vs the Carbon Rose is 6 3/4" BH and IBO's at 302.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the jewel too and excited to see what comes out for women if anything, I seen tiffany is shooting the Chill. I have the chill as a comp bow and LOVE it.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

mn_medic said:


> I'm really hoping our local Elite dealer stocks a Spirit to test. I've never had the opportunity to shoot an Elite, but want to so bad!


I like the chill but it starts at 50# I shoot 40# would that be a big problem?


I'm really excited to see the 2014 bows from Mathews and bowtech


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I would think that a 50lb chill should have no problem going down to 40lb. The chill that I shot was a 60lb turned down to 50lb.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Was that a 50#~60# bow?


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a short dl , im shooting 25 now up from 24, both carbon knights i have shot seem to run a little short on dl.
I had them set for lowest dl and it was like shooting my heartbreaker set at 24


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep it was a 50-60 or 60lb max bow. So the 50lb max should go to 40 for you.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

bonecollector66 said:


> I have a short dl , im shooting 25 now up from 24, both carbon knights i have shot seem to run a little short on dl.
> I had them set for lowest dl and it was like shooting my heartbreaker set at 24


Wow! I do love the carbon knight it is a sweet bow.






criticketkiller said:


> Yep it was a 50-60 or 60lb max bow. So the 50lb max should go to 40 for you.


Cool!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I am wondering if draw length is specific to the brand of bow because with the diamond rock I shoot at 24" which is perfect for me but for some like the carbon knight they are different, if that's the case I could possibly get this bow or even the PSE DNA SP


----------



## xcal1ber (Sep 4, 2011)

I would look at the new Elites if it was possible where you live. The reason I say this is because, their men's bows, are the best hunting bows I have ever dealt with. Smooth smooth smooth, and fast shooting too. So I would venture to say that the Spirit will be the same way.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

xcal1ber said:


> I would look at the new Elites if it was possible where you live. The reason I say this is because, their men's bows, are the best hunting bows I have ever dealt with. Smooth smooth smooth, and fast shooting too. So I would venture to say that the Spirit will be the same way.


I can get any bow in Spain, there are 4 major archery stores and also the biggest store in Europe. Many of the pro hunters on TV use elite, hoyt, bowtech and PSE bows.

Anyone tried the new PSE DNA SP?


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> I am wondering if draw length is specific to the brand of bow because with the diamond rock I shoot at 24" which is perfect for me but for some like the carbon knight they are different, if that's the case I could possibly get this bow or even the PSE DNA SP


My experience is the Mathews tends to run a bit long. In Mathews I shoot a 27" but in Bowtech I usually shoot 27.5".


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I am really liking the hoyt faktor 30, still holding out to see the bowtech lineup though.

I wonder if this bow will run short or long when it comes to the draw length, hoping its not the latter..


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Well the first question is what are you using it for? hunting or target? 

If youre using it for hunting, then I would go with the factor 30 or carbon spyder turbo. plus they can come with that new vixen package which looks pretty sick...even though I too am not a fan of the "girly bows" either. 

If youre looking for a bow for target, I would go with the new Pro Comp Elite Fx (that also has a short-draw version) or...believe it or not..the Mathews prestige. I hunted with the prestige and it shot great...it was my first bow that I took in the woods.

Im not sure about what the DL goes down to, but the PSE phenom also has a shortdraw option (something like Phenom SD or MD or something) and that bow will leave you with money to spare in your budget.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Cjohson (Dec 14, 2013)

Check out Mission Flare for women. I just got the 2014 - just came out - got the second one sold in the store. Got black with pink string as I thought the pink glittery one was horrid. LOL!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

SMshootsmathews said:


> Well the first question is what are you using it for? hunting or target?
> 
> If youre using it for hunting, then I would go with the factor 30 or carbon spyder turbo. plus they can come with that new vixen package which looks pretty sick...even though I too am not a fan of the "girly bows" either.
> 
> ...


I am really leaning towards the faktor 30, it will be for hunting. I´m pro staff now, so It would be for that and off season target practice with target.

Still interested to see what Bowtech will have for 2014.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I just ordered the Carbon Spyder...If you are shooting Pro Staff I would go with that one I did


----------

